# most beautiful fish ever!!!



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow i would pay sooo much money for one of these! http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1847


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I would love a pleco like that but the amount of crap is just too much.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> I would love a pleco like that but the amount of crap is just too much.


i dont think that one gets very big


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I would pay so much money also


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is extremely beautiful. Though, have you guys ever seen a Mandarin Goby? Search for them in Google images.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yes! they have those at my LFS, if I ever get a SW tank ill have at least one


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mandarins are really hard to feed though, the seldom eat non live food.
How much are the pleco?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow!! that is absolutely beautiful also


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Superfly724 said:


> That is extremely beautiful. Though, have you guys ever seen a Mandarin Goby? Search for them in Google images.


yeah they are dragonets and are being wayyyyy over fished we have an article up about them in the pet store. how when they first started collecting them they would catch about 3,000 in a day now they catch around 30 in a day pet stores shouldn't sell them until they are being captive bred.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm thats depressing, I didnt know that.

I wonder if the LFS that I saw them at has them breeding. Ive only ever seen one in their tank.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That really is a gorgeous pleco. I would pay a lot for it as well.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> hmm thats depressing, I didnt know that.
> 
> I wonder if the LFS that I saw them at has them breeding. Ive only ever seen one in their tank.


well according to the article they have never been successfully captive breed so probably not.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

thats really depressing regarding the dragonettes... Though I wonder if the species is becoming that scarce perhapse the governments will eventualy put limits on their fishing to help bring them back to their previous numbers.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> thats really depressing regarding the dragonettes... Though I wonder if the species is becoming that scarce perhapse the governments will eventualy put limits on their fishing to help bring them back to their previous numbers.


the way the government works is there arnt any regulations on "collecting" species until they are put on the endangered species list but by that time there is just so much damage already done it makes it hard for them to finds mates and rebuild the population.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

thats odd that they aparantly never made laws about that sort of thing, I would think that removing fish from an environment live would have the same effect as hunting and fishing and thus should have limitations as well.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> thats odd that they aparantly never made laws about that sort of thing, I would think that removing fish from an environment live would have the same effect as hunting and fishing and thus should have limitations as well.


well the thing is most wild caught animals are all imported so other countrys dont have laws against it and our government being gready like they are dont regulate on the imports. the reptile industry has the same problems.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a male female pair of mandarin gobies in my salt tank lol
Luckily I got them both eating brine shrimp though. No babies yet but I'm hoping!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> I have a male female pair of mandarin gobies in my salt tank lol
> Luckily I got them both eating brine shrimp though. No babies yet but I'm hoping!!!


have you done any research into any known breeding habits or anything like that? typically when a new animal is breed for the first time it is by a hobbyist or very small private breeder rather than a big company because they have more time and money to devote to a few species of animals rather than hundreds and they can really go all out on a nice set up rather than a ****************ty over crowded set up.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Really I didnt start the tank with the mindset to breed the gobies so I haven't done any research on it. I put most of my time into making them get used to frozen brine shrimp. The tank is actually set up for coral cultivation. I'm thinking about starting a thread soon to show everyone.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> Really I didnt start the tank with the mindset to breed the gobies so I haven't done any research on it. I put most of my time into making them get used to frozen brine shrimp. The tank is actually set up for coral cultivation. I'm thinking about starting a thread soon to show everyone.


nice but it as unlikely as it would probably be it would be awesome to be the first to document breeding a fish.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha that would be sick. I find that coral is more profitable though lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Brazil has put really strong export restrictions of Plecos until they "study" the existing population. If you pay a lot of money for a fish, you likely paid a smuggler to walk it over the border illegally. 

Its kind of irrational that they aren't exporting any even as they keep on destroying the habitats with development and pollution. Likely some will be extinct before they are bred in captivity.


----------

